# .NET and More > Silverlight >  How to communicate with web service for CRUD?

## cptHotkeys

Hi, work has led me away from web and programming for a few years, now i am back and need to build a data driven silver light web app.

There is allot that has happened in the last few years that seems quite foreign to me, such as how to go about CRUD (create, read, update, delete) with silver light. I know there are allot of tuts out there but I have always prefered to discuss things in a forum with kind people like you  :Wink: , that way I find out what I want to know and not what I don't want to know.

I would like to ask some questions about web services and how to retrieve the data from the web service within the client browser.

If I have a web service with a method called GetData(some parameters) which returns a list of myClass.
How should I call this method from the client and what are the requirements for myClass to be created and returned from the server to the client?

Thanks in advance...
Sorry if my questions are hard to understand...

----------


## MattP

Here's the Silverlight WebServices quickstart: http://www.silverlight.net/learn/qui...s/webservices/

The gotcha for making cross-domain calls can be found here: http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/libr...(v=VS.95).aspx

----------


## cptHotkeys

Thanks MattP

----------

